# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  AIO Robotics PLA Filament in EUROPE

## WinRobotics

Hi,

I just imported the AIO Robotics Filament to EUROPE. It's available on all European Amazon Marketplaces: Germany, France, Spain, Italy, and UK (only a few products).
AIO Robotics filament comes in 500g spools in strong colors (1.75 mm). It's also available as a 12-filament bundle.

image_3812.jpgbundle.jpg

The raw material is from Nature Works (USA). I'd love to hear feedback, color or material requests. All AIO Robotics products are sold under WinRobotics. They are all being shipped as Amazon Prime.

Please let me know if you have any questions or just send me a message!

Thanks!
Best,
Jens

----------

